# Wailea timeshare



## CCM602000 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Need best bargain for buying a Wailea timeshare*

Hi ...
I am a first time timeshare buyer and I need advice on buying a timeshare in Wailea, Hawaii. I have been a frequent visitor to the area and ready to buy.

I would sincerely appreciate anyone's advice or suggestions of places to buy at a great deal. 

Also, as a novice to buying a timeshare, if you know of any pitfalls or prudent questions to ask or research, that would be appreciated as well.

You may send me email at CCM602000@yahoo.com.

Paul


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2009)

CCM602000 said:


> Hi ...
> I am a first time timeshare buyer and I need advice on buying a timeshare in Wailea, Hawaii. I have been a frequent visitor to the area and ready to buy.
> 
> I would sincerely appreciate anyone's advice or suggestions of places to buy at a great deal.
> ...



I don't believe there are any Wailea timeshares.  The poster above is talking about using DVC points to stay in a hotel.  There is a list of the Maui timeshares in the TUG reviews, but you must be a member to access it.  My understanding is that that area has fought to keep timeshares out.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 2, 2009)

CCM602000 said:


> Hi ...
> I am a first time timeshare buyer and I need advice on buying a timeshare in Wailea, Hawaii. I have been a frequent visitor to the area and ready to buy.
> Paul



Paul,

In nearby Kihei you'll find timeshares. Kamaole Beach Club, Kapulanikai Vacation Suites, Kihei Akahi, Maui Banyon, Maui Lea, WorldMark Kihei, to name a few.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 2, 2009)

If you want to stay in the Wailea area, another option is a condo rental

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui

http://mauiownercondos.com/

http://www.homeaway.com/Vacation-rentals/Hawaii-vacation-rentals.htm


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 2, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> The poster above is talking about using DVC points to stay in a hotel.



See this old thread about using DVC points to stay at the Grand Wailea - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86315


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 2, 2009)

There may be destination clubs in Wailea but not TSs.  (And I wouldn't touch a Destination Club with my little toe.)  

Personally, I wouldn't buy a TS in Kihei if you want Wailea.  Kihei is close by, yes, but has an entirely different vibe.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 2, 2009)

About the closest is Maui Hill...


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2009)

My hairdresser swears she owns a timeshare in Wailea.  However, she's never been able to tell me the name of it.


----------



## CCM602000 (Mar 2, 2009)

*How do I find a TS bargain deal in Kihei ?*

Thank you for your postings. I know Kihei and I'd like to find a great deal on buying a TS there. Where is the recommended place to look for an oceanfront timeshare?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2009)

CCM602000 said:


> Thank you for your postings. I know Kihei and I'd like to find a great deal on buying a TS there. Where is the recommended place to look for an oceanfront timeshare?



I think the only ocean front timeshare in Kihei is Maui Sunset.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2009)

CCM602000 said:


> Thank you for your postings. I know Kihei and I'd like to find a great deal on buying a TS there. Where is the recommended place to look for an oceanfront timeshare?



The cheapest place to buy a timeshare is ebay, but I strongly suggest that you do a few months research first.  Buying a TS is like getting married - easy to get into and difficult to get out of!   

1.  Are you familiar with all the areas of Maui?  Because Wailea is very upscale and Kihei is more blue collar - they are very different.  If you want something upscale - Ka'anapali Beach might be more your style.

2.  How often will you use this timeshare?  It's a long way from Mass.!

3.  How many people will you regularly travel with?

4.  Will you ever rent or exchange this unit?

5.  Are you familiar with the high cost of airfare to Maui?  Especially from the East Coast?

6.  Are you aware the the MF on an ocean front Maui timeshare is likely to run $1,000 - $2,500 per year and increase 10% per year?

7. How much are you able to pay cash for?

8.  Why do you want to buy a timeshare?

Lots of things to research/understand before you buy!


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 3, 2009)

Just the fact that you wanted Wailea and are willing to settle for Kihei makes me go  because it's like saying, "I'm searching for West Palm Beach real estate, but I'd be okay with Ft. Lauderdale."

This is a great site with tons of information, but you have to be willing to get your hands dirty and actually click around and read.  It's unrealistic to expect a bunch of strangers to do the legwork on your behalf, because everyone's wants, budgets, priorities, locations and expectations are different.  If you really are too busy to do even the basic research so that you can ask specific questions, my best advice is to hire a broker.


----------



## lark (Mar 3, 2009)

If you purchase the Maui Revealed guidebook, you get access to the web site, which has a feature that allows you to look at a number of aerial pictures of resorts up and down the coast.  I think it's a really great feature.


----------



## lark (Mar 3, 2009)

EDIT:  Nevermind.  The content is now on the web site free.  Very excellent resource.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's the link to the aerial photos (just click on the area in dark blue text) - http://wizardpub.com/maui/mauaerials.html


----------

